# ID help please. Rotala _______ ?



## Tjdesigns (Jun 21, 2015)

When I bought this it was unnamed so I've been searching through databases for a few days now but I think I have it dwindled down to Rotala Hipuris or Vietnam. The stem on all new growth is a fairly rich red with the very thin leaves going a yellow to Orange color. Help narrowing down Its exact name would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Toad (May 25, 2014)

Maybe 'Bangladesh'?


----------



## Tjdesigns (Jun 21, 2015)

Toad said:


> Maybe 'Bangladesh'?


I think the leaves on 'Bangladesh' are a bit too thick judging by the pics I could find. Thank you for the input though.


----------

